# Knee protection



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Under Armour Volleyball Knee Pads


They can be found at sport authority


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you planning on being on your knees a lot?


----------



## bordnut (Mar 18, 2010)

I use rehband ..works for me last 2 years no problems


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I went with TSG Kneeguard – Big bear after some issues with knee (no damage, some sort of fatigue resulted in pain and discomfort after couple hard ride days). I like them for keeping my knees warm, supporting them (major feature wear them for) and being adjustable (you can take out from front “pocket” plastic plate to make them softer if you’re not planning to go park).


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

VolleyBall knee pads are decent, a bit bulky imo, had a pair from walmart.

Ive been using the BlackDiamond knee pads for a while now. Slim profile, straps on and off easy, saved my knees a number of times on hardpack and ICE.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

I use a pair of Mizuno low profile volleyball knee pads. They are the only things I've found that would comfortably fit around my meaty thighs and calves without cutting off circulation, and I don't like the feeling of hard knee pads like you would use for rollerblading.

I think they're VS-1's... MIZUNO CANADA VOLLEYBALL PRODUCT "VS-1 KNEEPAD UNISEX" They're slim, and the padding wraps around to both the medial and lateral sides of the knee. Some medial padding was important for me on days I ride duck, as the interior of the knee is more exposed in case you fall. That's the soft and thus painful part to injure.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

nodaysoff said:


> VolleyBall knee pads are decent, a bit bulky imo, had a pair from walmart.
> 
> Ive been using the BlackDiamond knee pads for a while now. Slim profile, straps on and off easy, saved my knees a number of times on hardpack and ICE.


+1 for the Blackdiamond...tough as nail...much better than standard volleyball knee pads, saved me couple of times when I landed hard on ice or off a box


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Under Armor ones are made from pretty much the same gel material that you find in soft ankle straps like the Rome 390's

Soft, not bulky, and they don't move around. And a hell of a lot cheaper then other knee pads that aren't shit

My girl uses em.. For some reason I've never had a single issue with hitting my knees. But I am well over 6' tall so maybe my physics are a bit different then others


----------



## pcdawg (Feb 18, 2010)

Mcdavids Hexpad knee/elbow pads.

Great flexibility. Are used by basketball players on court and football players.

McDavid HexPad HexForce Knee/Elbow/Shin Pads-Black 6440 | GoBros.com


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> +1 for the Blackdiamond...tough as nail...much better than standard volleyball knee pads, saved me couple of times when I landed hard on ice or off a box


+2

Ive tried a few and the Black Diamond Telekneesis was my favorite


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

R.E.D protection knee pads are great. I used them for the past 3 years and they've held up great. I'm in the park a lot (70% of the time) and I've had my fair share of falls and haven't had a problem with them. The only downside is price. It's pricey at 60 bucks, but if you can pick them up on sale it's definitely worth it.


----------



## imsoprfct (Dec 11, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> +2
> 
> Ive tried a few and the Black Diamond Telekneesis was my favorite


+3 for Black Diamonds


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

imsoprfct said:


> +3 for Black Diamonds


+4 here.. I fell hard on ice last season & busted my knee bad enough that it still hurts now when it rains. Got the Telekneesis thing and aside from the straps irritating my skin if I don't wear a layer underneath, they're awesome.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Would those black diamond knee pads be strong enough to take falls on boxes/rails?


----------

